# Chemo Hat with Brim



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.

Note: On Page 4 of the pattern, you will find a slightly different version of the hat knit with a slightly heavier DK yarn in the color Aqua, but the gauge is the same.

The needles are US sizes and the measurements are inches.

*I hope to find a volunteer to really commit to testing the pattern. Please let me know if you are willing.*

This will always be a Free Pattern. It's meant to be used to help someone who has lost their hair due to chemotherapy.

Glo
P.S. Remember, this is my first attempt at writing, be gentle...


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is one beautiful hat. Such a nice style.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you for taking the time to write the pattern - the hat is darling! I'm trying to write my pattern for the felted bags I make and as I'm sure you know - it's not easy!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Warm with a bit of pretty...nice combination for someone who is already going through so much.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Would love to test..where do I find pattern?


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oops just saw the download. Little letters on my kindle.


----------



## FarmGal (Apr 17, 2014)

I Saved this to do next, just finished four of twenty rounds of chemo. So this is timely. Thank you for sharing the pattern, if it works for me, I will make some for the oncology center where I receive treatments. Thanks again.
Margie


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice hat.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I love it and have downloaded to my files. Again, thanks so much.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. This hat is great.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice hat I love the style and colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely hat! Thanks.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

FarmGal said:


> I Saved this to do next, just finished four of twenty rounds of chemo. So this is timely. Thank you for sharing the pattern, if it works for me, I will make some for the oncology center where I receive treatments. Thanks again.
> Margie


Margie I wish you well in your treatment. I know what a long haul it is. Positive thoughts going your way.

I like the idea of the brim on this hat. It looks very stylish and will cover the head, neck and forehead nicely. 
With my group I have been knitting chemo hats for 15 years now with more and more needed every year. Thank heavens for the early diagnoses these days.

.


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank u


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, that is really adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Cute. I've been working on hats and wash clothes for charity to give me a break from large projects. I will give this a try.


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern, very nice hat, I will make it for my group


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern, Gpatters. I'm finishing up my Boris bunny by Gypsycream, then I'm making this for a dear friend who just found out she has breast cancer and must have a mastectomy and undergo chemo. I love the brim. Thanks again.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nicely done. Love the colors!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a very nice design. It is a bit different but still practical.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

gpatters71 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.
> 
> ...


I make chemo hats and am always looking for new patterns and would love to try yours. I have downloaded it and read it over; looks simple to follow, but if I run into problems, I'll send you a PM.

Thanks for taking the time and effort to write this out!


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you so much! I was among the many who requested your patter when you first posted the picture of it on KP. I have been on vacation and have checking KP everyday wanting to be sure I did not miss your posting of the pattern. Can't wait to make it when I return home. I'll let you know how it goes ...... Thanks again! &#128516;


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you so much! I was among the many who requested your patter when you first posted the picture of it on KP. I have been on vacation and have checking KP everyday wanting to be sure I did not miss your posting of the pattern. Can't wait to make it when I return home. I'll let you know how it goes ...... Thanks again! &#128516;


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I will make and donate to our local hosp. Again thank you for writing a very clear pattern.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I love this pattern and can hardly wait to get it on my needles!! Thanks!!!


----------



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

I want to thank everyone for their comments so far. The hat is made to fit the needs that friends have told me. One wants something that gives her coverage on her neck with a little something in the front. Another wants something that isn't so snug on the head. Soft fabric is another must and light weight so it's not too warm, but it will also keep off a draft.

I added the draw cord to make it adjustable, and it seemed like a little something to perk it up.

I doubt the hat will look good on everyone, what does? But, I hope it's practical and useful for some. I'm hopeful the "poof" that is somewhat built in will find approval for some. I know I would prefer to push it into that shape personally so I steamed it a bit that way.

My goal is that the hat can be reproduced easily, and make someone feel a bit better about how they look and feel when it's worn.

Keep your comments coming. I love hearing them. 

Thanks again, Glo


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

If you can change the size to fit a 10 year-old girl, I would be happy to test knit.


----------



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

knitterlin said:


> If you can change the size to fit a 10 year-old girl, I would be happy to test knit.


I doubt I have the ability to do this - but - can you take some measurements? If she has a sock hat that fits, that might work.

What we need to know is the circumference around her hairline where she would normally wear a hat, and the depth the hat needs to be to the crown. My gauge is 5 stitches = 1 inch. We need a light acrylic yarn that will be that gauge. *(Or the unstretched measurements of a hat that fits her.)*

Let me know what you can find out.

Glo


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love your hat and I've downloaded the pattern. I'm currently making chemo hats, lacy versions, and this one will be a change. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - I'm always trying to do chemo hats and some are just not feminine enough but this is so cute.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful hat. I make chemo hats for a local hospital and will put this one next on the list (just as soon as I finish a shawl for a fundraiser). I will PM my thoughts on the hat, clarity of directions, etc. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I won't be able to get the measurements. The girl is the daughter of my rabbi and his wife, who also is a rabbi. The family is quite overwhelmed with her illness, meeting the needs of the other, younger children, and still trying to attend to their congregants. I don't have access to the child and don't want to give them yet another thing to do. I've downloaded the pattern for the future; I'll find a pattern for the girl that is designed to fit that age. Thanks for your effort to help, Glo.


gpatters71 said:


> I doubt I have the ability to do this - but - can you take some measurements? If she has a sock hat that fits, that might work.
> 
> What we need to know is the circumference around her hairline where she would normally wear a hat, and the depth the hat needs to be to the crown. My gauge is 5 stitches = 1 inch. We need a light acrylic yarn that will be that gauge. *(Or the unstretched measurements of a hat that fits her.)*
> 
> ...


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for a lovely hat, I'll make it for a young mother who is on chem.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll be happy to test this pattern for you, I have a friend going through chemo right now and have been making hats for her. As to your gauge of 5 st per inch, please advise if that is with the size 4 or 5 needle. Also what circumference circ did you use, perhaps 16"?


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Glo, have my oncology appt. tomorrow and I know when I was in a couple weeks ago there weren't many hats left. Kept thinking I need something different as I was getting so bored with pattern I've been using.. This looks great.. While viewing the pattern, I didn't see anywhere where you've sewn this together or if it was knitted in the round, no mention of joining. Otherwise, very well written.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern...plus showing it in a solid color also.

Will be making one for me, and one for a newly diagnosed friend. It's nice to have something different, and especially a feminine brim.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, this is so quaint and rather adorable.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

What a beautiful hat. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.
Moonieboy


----------



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

gardenlady4012 said:


> I'll be happy to test this pattern for you, I have a friend going through chemo right now and have been making hats for her. As to your gauge of 5 st per inch, please advise if that is with the size 4 or 5 needle. Also what circumference circ did you use, perhaps 16"?


Hi, I used Size 4 circular needle for the gauge. The length is 16" with my particular acrylic yarn. Try to match the gauge with your yarn if you can. You will see that I changed needle size with a slightly different yarn (page 4 of pattern).

Glo


----------



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

cdanzinger said:


> Glo, have my oncology appt. tomorrow and I know when I was in a couple weeks ago there weren't many hats left. Kept thinking I need something different as I was getting so bored with pattern I've been using.. This looks great.. While viewing the pattern, I didn't see anywhere where you've sewn this together or if it was knitted in the round, no mention of joining. Otherwise, very well written.. Blessings, Cathy


Hi Cathy,

I used circular needles throughout except for shrinking in the crown with DPNs. It was easier and no seams.

I will be thinking about you. Let me know how you are doing please. I only want the best for you. PM me if you like.

Glo
P.S. if you only have straight needles, seam the hat. Why not? A mattress stitch should cover a seam.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice hat. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

gpatters71 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous hat!! Thank you so much for writing out the pattern and sharing it!! I have downloaded the pattern. Thanks again!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely style of hat. I would be happy to test it but I'm living in UK and would not want to have to post you the result. I'd be happy to report back by PM and then donate the hat to charity. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. and THANK YOU for inserting a picture in the pattetn. That makes a big difference.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern in PDF format. It is a nice change from a straight cap. Thanks!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

gpatters71 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the pattern, another one for me to
make instead of always the same thing.


----------



## skkirts (Dec 26, 2012)

very cute - a 9 yr cancer survivor


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you so much for sharing. My next project.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

My thouights too !!!!!!
my son faced this many yrs ago, so humblinmg.. bet



sbeth53 said:


> Warm with a bit of pretty...nice combination for someone who is already going through so much.


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

how does one get the pattern. I took four hats to the hospital this afternoon. Am in need of a different pattern. Yours is good looking.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Look at beginning of thread and you will find pattern download.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

qpatters71, thank you so much for the cute hat patt....

I have a very dear sister in law fighting for her life against the ravages of inflammatory breast cancer stage III and it is a monster. She is very young at 45.

I have knit her a truckload of hats, but none like this!!! One of the things that people with no hair experience is that nothing stays on their heads! You are a genius to put "belt loops" on this hat!!!!! I cannot wait to try it and will let you know....

thank you again~!


----------



## gpatters71 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, 
I hope this works for you. Let me know how it goes. 

Glo


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am asking again for a printed pattern . this is an adorable look and i d think a very great chg from the usual chem ones. If I may i d share it w/ the ladies who knit for our hospital aux and sell in their booth. I d want to help too. So am asking agin for one to send me a printed ccccopy,,, state the amoungt u want forr this and I will send. thnk u So very mucjh . I jhave no printer,,
bets



luree said:


> That is one beautiful hat. Such a nice style.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

purplelady said:


> I am asking again for a printed pattern . this is an adorable look and i d think a very great chg from the usual chem ones. If I may i d share it w/ the ladies who knit for our hospital aux and sell in their booth. I d want to help too. So am asking agin for one to send me a printed ccccopy,,, state the amoungt u want forr this and I will send. thnk u So very mucjh . I jhave no printer,,
> bets


Sent you a PM(personal message)


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you for the great pattern!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thnx to AD...
it ]they] arived and a thnku note is in the mail..
great job,, well done.
bets


knitonashingle said:



> Thank you for the great pattern!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

purplelady said:


> thnx to AD...
> it ]they] arived and a thnku note is in the mail..
> great job,, well done.
> bets


Your very welcome. Enjoy!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

So glad u show this one. I d thought of it as I read a toungstert is a cancer patientt, likely butr I am not able to file , save, so can not help them.. thnx 4 doing this.



gpatters71 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

So glad u show this one. I d thought of it as I read a toungstert is a cancer patientt, likely butr I am not able to file , save, so can not help them.. thnx 4 doing this.



gpatters71 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

gpatters71 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is a file with directions for the "Chemo Hat with Ruffled Brim." I hope you can download it with no problem.
> 
> ...


Glo,

I will gladly test this pattern for you - I just need the rest of this week to finish a few things and I am waiting for a yarn order to arrive... when it does, one of the yarns will be perfect for this....

it is first in my queue after I get something off of needles here..


----------



## Lynnruth (Feb 21, 2011)

I love this hat and have purchased the yarn you suggested and am about to undertake making the hat. Just a few questions. My friend who is on chemo has a rather large head - 21 3/4 inches without wig and 22 3/4 inches with wig. You said the hat diameter is 19 inches - is that pretty firm? Mathematically if I work on the same size needles and use 114 inches rather than 100 I should come out to between 21 and 22 inches diameter. Or could just go up a needle size ti US 5 and 6 and try to get a gauge of 4.5 st = 1 inch. What would you suggest?
Also a bit confused on page 2. After SS for 6 rows is done you say "garter stitch about 4 rows. Decrease to 100 stitches in this area", then you show 7 rows of garter stitch decreases. Should I garter stitch 4 rows first and then begin the decrease rows or are those 4 rows included in the 7 rows of decrease? Thanks so much for your help. Again, I just love your pattern


----------

